# Variable Speed rotary power source.



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 17, 2012)

This is definitly not rocket science---BUT--If, like me you occasionally need a variable speed rotary power source, don't overlook your common 3/8" variable speed drill. A couple of pieces of wood screwed together with a drill body size cut-out between them, and a threaded rod or long bolt (tap the hole in the wood to suit). I even added a fancy knurled knob to mine, simply because I already had it left over from another project. It works great!!! Screw the threaded rod in or out against the drill trigger, and you can turn the drill off or turn it on and screw the bolt in until you reach the speed range you desire. Most of these drills have a reverse as well. This is probably the lowest tech tip you will see this year.---Brian


----------



## rleete (Dec 17, 2012)

Great idea.  I like the screw to adjust speed, that's a nice touch.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been using electric drills as power sources for years, but there is simply no good way to hold the damn things. The other night I decided to make something that was quick, cheap, and re-usable, and that could be screwed down to a base for use with o-ring drive belts to drive model machinery. This seems to fill the bill very nicely.


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 18, 2012)

Not only is that a good idea Brian, but your construction of it is excellent!

Vic.


----------



## johan jorez (Dec 18, 2012)

how do you make a emergency  stop


----------



## rleete (Dec 18, 2012)

johan jorez said:


> how do you make a emergency  stop


 
Big hammer.


----------



## winklmj (Dec 21, 2012)

Wire cutters for the cord.


----------



## Art K (Dec 21, 2012)

Firmly grasp cord, yank
Art


----------



## black85vette (Dec 21, 2012)

Yours is much more refined than mine.  Just grabbed a handful of C clamps and some delrin and came up with this;

[ame="http://youtu.be/NIqzQJv6Xr8"]http://youtu.be/NIqzQJv6Xr8[/ame]


----------

